# post your vw model cars! any scale!



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

why not see who have them?

i'll start with mines. they're all plastic models, made be me of course.

each took about 2 months to build

my first mk2:




























golf mk1:

wooden trunk















































my second mk2:

reflection of the paint:

































































my mk3 golf rat style





































this model was featured in pvw





























and my vw rat bus
























































now let see yours!!


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd punch my self in the "business" if I could find a MKIV GLI model in platinum grey... I always love to see VW models that people have in the wild! :thumbup:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Nice job on your models. :thumbup:

My collection...

















































































































































































Plus a lot more not pictured.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow this is a sweet thread. I like!!! I wish I could find one of a 2001 passat  Would be cool to mod it like my car


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> Wow this is a sweet thread. I like!!! I wish I could find one of a 2001 passat  Would be cool to mod it like my car


there's some on ebay. diecast models, wagon or sedan :thumbup:


----------



## BrightGreenB5 (Dec 7, 2000)

$26.99 gets you a Passat:









http://www.diecastmodelswholesale.com/servlet/the-Volkswagen/start/43/total/122/Categories


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

My current works in progress.


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

My diecast VWs.


----------



## jettarabbit (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's mine I've got more but couldn't find them








The one is a glass avon after shave beetle


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

kamzcab86 said:


> Nice job on your models. :thumbup:
> 
> My collection...
> 
> ...


 Where did you find that mk3 jetta? I have been scouring the land for one of those, all I can find are fast and furious models ore chinese ones with the wrong front end.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Mk2 project 








surf bug


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## staydubbedout (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow that's nices how do you that for starters ?


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

From the dead...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Sheen (Oct 30, 2015)

staydubbedout said:


> Wow that's nices how do you that for starters ?


Would also be interested in starting with a model Mk4 ? :laugh:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

great collection and great thread :thumbup:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Yessir! I bought a revell mk2 gti kit ages ago, i should pull it out and build it :thumbup:


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

I have many MK1 and MK2 unbuilt model kits most of them still sealed in plastic. These were used for display only when I lived in Illinois where I had room. I don't have the room here in Az. so will be selling them later this year on EBay. If anyone is interested PM me on here with what you are looking for. I would prefer to sell to someone who is a VW enthusiast so I am posting this here first.eace:


----------

